# Evolution rage Review



## sIKE

This is a very interesing saw I can't wait to see one in action.


----------



## pitchnsplinters

Thanks for the review. Pretty impressive. I'm not usually wowed by a tool that can do so many things because they usually don''t do any one very well. It's probably worth a serious look depending on the line of work you're in. Thanks again.


----------



## Chipncut

Looks good, my old saw is getting so I need to do some repairs on it.

I'm going to shop around see if I can find the best deal for it..

If anyone knows where that best deal is, let me know.


----------

